# Free sailboat(s) and sailing opportunity



## Adonis (May 4, 2014)

I am likely picking up two more sailboats this week (one for sure)

One is a Cal25 which I'm only taking for its 4stroke outboard. The boat is in sailable condition but could use some TLC I will give this boat to anyone that wants it..

Two is my current Catalina 27 which I just bought BUT I'm heading into North Vancouver to look at a larger boat and if I get it I will give away this boat a swell. (Minus it's outboard) 
This boat needs aprox 3000.00 spent to make sailable.. (Running rigging, bottom cleaned/painted & cushions made)

If you want to BUY a great learning boat. I also have a Cal T/4 24'. That is in cruise/race ready condition 2500.00 without outboard or 3500.00 with 2004 merc 9.9 2 stroke.

I am in BC Canada and you would need to come here. If you wanna learn to sail em I can teach you free of charge providing you help out with whatever boat I'm keeping as my personal cruiser. 

I will be sailing around Vancouver island this summer and a small crew is more than welcome providing you can pitch in on expenses.


----------



## Tude (May 4, 2014)

That is so cool. I would not be a good person on that (gawd I barf) but I really hope you get some very seriously interested people. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 4, 2014)

Sailing lessons, Awesome.


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (May 5, 2014)

damn, I'd be really interested in crewing for you and possibly one of the boats but I am not gonna be anywhere near BC for a long while


----------



## Opichi (May 5, 2014)

I may be interested...! I'm going to be in Alaska till the end of July, maybe August, and plan on going through Canada... I grew up on coast of Oregon and never learned how to sail ... (So sad! ) it's definitely something I've always wanted to learn.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2014)

Sailing is definetly an experience worth having under ones belt.. And if anyone dose want to take the offers serious please do get in touch..

I'm always willing to sail over to Vancouver to pick people up too..


----------



## North (May 5, 2014)

AH! I was just on Vancouver Island a few weeks ago would have loved to help you out for some time on the ocean. Over 2000 km away now.


----------



## Adonis (May 5, 2014)

North said:


> AH! I was just on Vancouver Island a few weeks ago would have loved to help you out for some time on the ocean. Over 2000 km away now.



I've walked across Canada twice, 2000kms is not that far to head back!


----------



## Ayurveda78 (May 8, 2014)

Would be definir\tely interested in a work exchange situation for sailing lessons.. Would be interested inc hatting more with you about the situation. Currently on the East Coast of the states but will be headed out west shortly. Can easily hop on the ferry from the san juans to vacouver island.


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2014)

Send me a message when your west and we can talk more and arrange things..



I should also mention anybody coming aboard needs to be cool with my dog!


----------



## creature (Jun 21, 2014)

Adonis, hi..
Cool post..
I've looked into boats over the years.. i don't know a damn thing about them, though..
I'm what some folks around here would call to old to be anything like what they think i ought to be, but that's ok..

in north dakota, working my ass off & saving $$$ for the next attempt at a more permanent form of freedom..

i suspect you need younger adventurers to really teach the skills to, but if an older recruit could be considered a resource, it might be usefull to talk..

I was down in key west & met my first permanent sailboat residents.. then the bahamas & saw just how plausible it might be..
spoke to some folks about getting a boat, but after the choice was mad, when the actual time came to act, they made whatever excuses were required..
I've been up in Prince Rupert, BC, &.. well.. i could see heading there again..
if i were to commit to any kind of ocean boating project, it would be with the intention of directing my life towards coastal & ocean sailing..
a hugely different set of skills from what i have as an overland traveler, other than the mechanical abilities.
everything else is newbienewbie different...

the thing is, though, that if inspired, i will enter the arena with some pretty good resources, and can cover the expenses for probably 2 other dedicated people, during any initial sailing periods..

i suspect it would take about 3 months on the water, 100% full time, to really learn how to *begin* to handle coastal navigation..

right now i'm getting ready for another overland excursion, and as beautifull as they are, i hate the sense of being land-locked..
i need to get to the ocean.. i have to have her in my Sight..

soo...

despite having had my last beast sabotaged by a redneck (a wonderfull, shorty school bus I converted from scratch, should you check my posts, here), i could see sinking the money into what it takes to learn & to get outfitted..

it's a big choice.. i know all the shit i need to know to do what i do, here.. 
the highways are a fucking bitch..

the backroads are a *loving* fucking bitch...

but the ocean is a monster, & loving her is like being a flea on the skin of a dog, between sessions of raging scratching...

anyways, hit me up..

if we can get a serious crew together, & if your boats are truly waterworthy for the price you're asking, maybe we can get something going...

hope you're well, & hope you're still on the thread,

peace,

john


----------



## Adonis (Jun 21, 2014)

The Cal25 deal is bust.. I have another deal in the works on a slightly damaged Rawson 26, however that one is likely spoken for..
My Cal T/4 is most likely sold soon as the new fuel pump for its outboard arrives. 
The Cat27 is pretty much ready for crew anytime, I've catered to a couple transient travelers with it already (one guy was on a very big trip via kayak with no knowledge, money or communication..)

I've made an offer on an old ship, 80'er but that plan/idea I'll share should anything come of it... Thing is I am always looking for other deals on larger boats and for me the bigger the better!

I've listed the Cat27 for sale too and am hoping to pick up a Sampson 36 if the Cat sells. 

In sad news I lost my Canoe couple weeks ago in some much too heavy seas for it to have been towed in the first place. & yesterday my Zodiac needed to be pulled for repair which I am likely getting at today.. 

There is going to be a 1200W generator onboard the Cat which is going to be nice to have.. I'm going to be changing its outboard to something else undetermined yet. I have started redoing all the wiring on the boat and have installed all LED lighting inside.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 21, 2014)

John - The ocean is the last bit of Freedom on this planet.. 

The young call me old too ya know and I don't discriminate on age. What I like is gumption & willingness too learn and do what needs to be done.
Learning the inland costal waters can takes months, the open ocean can take years! But sailing is such an interesting teacher because the lessons are not in any particular order with nature conducting the whole ordeal. 

This years trip is mostly inland sailing with the possibility of hitting open seas on the far side of Vancouver island (if I decided too make the loop back to Vancouver) The inland part of the voyage is going to happen in Sept and will be the most scenic with plenty of land stops in great places to explore.. 

The boat still needs work to get ready and help would be a great asset the sooner the better..


----------



## Opichi (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey there, I'm in Bristol bay Alaska and gonna be outta here maybe at the end of July, if I don't ed up in Keanai working. I'm still very much interested in learning to sail!


----------



## creature (Jun 21, 2014)

Adonis, Opichi,
heya...

if i make any major changes from landlubber to seafarer, i have to keep working for at least another 2 full months, and grub together all i possibly can..
even with what i've saved up then, it may not be enough to make a full transition.. i suspect i would need to do a reasonable seasonal trip, & buy/refurbish a boat & then try to live on her, after the fact..
the dream, for me, is to find a place near the ocean that i can't be too easily kicked out of.. taxes, rent, rangers, etc..

i don't know what land is like, further north, but right now i'm looking at buying a couple of acres not too far from the pacific.. maybe 15 miles or so.. enough to bring the cost within reason, and then do what i do ordinarily; work from project to project, & travel in between..

you're talking numbers, up the thread.. $2,500 for a learner's boat, & something about a bigger 80's boat (??).

what does it take to do the kind of learning cruise you're talking about, and what's a good size for a long term, single occupant sailboat?

i have a lifetime invitation to Cat Island, Bahamas, and.. i dunno.. maybe.. not as dramatic as the pacific, rock-wise, & not so much work, perhaps..

an entirely different dream of an animal...

except for what She tells us in her rage,
& the Wind that she decides
shall Declare
Her...

anyways.. a heads up..

if you have any plans, schemes, numbers or a desire to talk, hit me up at [email protected]

peace,


john

PS.. Great dog, pal!!


----------



## creature (Jun 25, 2014)

adonis, hey..
posted you in a convo... wondering if you've seen it..

woof.


----------



## kevin pancetta (Jan 8, 2015)

Adonis, and others!!
Need to get out on a boat!
Any open spots? Willing to learn WORK HARD Aand do what it takes. Drop a line, please!!


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 4, 2015)

Adonis said:


> I am likely picking up two more sailboats this week (one for sure)
> 
> One is a Cal25 which I'm only taking for its 4stroke outboard. The boat is in sailable condition but could use some TLC I will give this boat to anyone that wants it..
> 
> ...




I am looking for bluewater craft i have oceans to cross , but i am heavily interested in learning hands on despite being less than an hour away from the world sailing capital everything is motor or overpriced outragaousely, and it seems like a trap for sailors with more money than sense , and your cold water awakens the Norse blood in me.


----------

